

Ask HN: Profitable Web Startups - grep

I'm wondering if sites like Reddit, Digg, Dropbox, Foursquare (any "famous" Web startups) are profitable or not and how long did it take to reach profitability. Just shoot the ones you know about or ask if you want to know about a specific startup.
======
nudge
You can get some decent information on that kind of thing on Crunchbase. For
example, <http://www.crunchbase.com/company/dropbox>

You might want to differentiate between those that have plenty of cash from
investment, and those that are profitably bootstrapped. For the latter, there
is a series on 37signals' blog: <http://37signals.com/svn/>

